# Retrial.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

An Egyptian tycoon is to face a second retrial for ordering the murder of popular Lebanese singer Suzanne Tamim.

Hisham Talaat Moustafa, who was a senior member of Egypt's former ruling party, was sentenced to death after his initial trial in 2009.

In 2010 judges quashed his conviction and ordered a retrial, in which he was given a 15-year jail sentence. The reason for the new trial is unclear.



Is the retrial to show in this new era everyone will be tried fairly and not according to their political connections. Will he now get the same sentence as Sukkari? Or will he be found not guilty this time round?


----------

